# If It Smells Like Fish, Its Quite A dish



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*The Menu*
Butter Basted Grilled Mangrove Snapper
Homemade Yellow Rice
Mega ABTs Stuffed With Cheesy Rice


*Meg ABTs with Cheesy Rice*
Roasted Pablano chiles, skinned and then stuffed with my homemade yellow rice combined with generous amounts of shredded Chihuahua cheese.
Wrapped in bacon and then smoked over Hickory at 325°-350°






















































*Homemade Yellow Rice*
3C brown rice / 3C water / 3C chicken broth

1/2C each chopped onion, yellow/green bell pepper and 1/4C cilantro
3t salt, 2t ground turmeric, 1t each cumin, paprika and garlic powders
_(ideally I'd use Saffron for yellow rice, but its so damned expensive)_













*Butter Basted Grilled Mangrove Snapper*
Fresh Mangrove Snapper, well salted inside and out
Grill on high heat basting with lots of butter

































*The Finale!*
The ABTs stole the show! 

The combination of chiles, bacon and cheesy yellow rice was incredibly delicious


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Just curious. Where did you learn to cook? Is it just a hobby or something you’ve done for a living? School? I’m always amazed at how good it looks.

I’d weigh 500lbs if I could cook like you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You must have some Hispanic in your blood. looks good, i love stuffed peppers.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> Just curious. Where did you learn to cook? Is it just a hobby or something you’ve done for a living? School? I’m always amazed at how good it looks.
> 
> I’d weigh 500lbs if I could cook like you. Thanks for sharing.


I love to eat, therefore I cook.
Yeah, it's a beloved hobby.
Heck I often watch Chopped, Iron Chefs and such just for ideas and techniques.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> You must have some Hispanic in your blood. looks good, i love stuffed peppers.


I was raised in Southern California and NW Texas, I lived in Mexican neighborhoods, went to primarily Mexican student body schools and even room mated with one of my best friend's family, a Mexican family.
Needless to say, I love the food and learned to cook it.
I've had two Latino women half jokingly offer marriage proposals after trying my chicken enchiladas.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

just curious. when you bacon wrap peppers, do you buy the thick cut bacon or use the reg thin stuff?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

oooooo la la!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> just curious. when you bacon wrap peppers, do you buy the thick cut bacon or use the reg thin stuff?


For stuffed and wrapped peppers I want to keep the cook time short, so I use the thin cut.
Same goes for anything bacon wrapped that cooks quick, asparagus, zucchini, chicken breast, hotdogs and etc.
Slower cooking foods get thick cut.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great as usual brother....


----------

